# Garmin 547xs Bluechart G2 Vision Question



## kbkeys1 (Aug 11, 2014)

You get overlays of google earth, all the offshore bottom contours,etc. Check out classified section of FS forum. Splinter 25 has them for 50$ shipped. Bought one for me and two others for friends.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Awesome!! I ordered one and can't wait to check it out. Planning a trip down to Flamingo or chokoloskee and the Google overlay would be awesome for that. Thanks


----------



## SkinnyNaCIH2O (Feb 3, 2014)

How do you access the Google earth overlays? I don't see them on my unit with G2 vision.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

It should automatically show once you have he micro sd in the slot. To be honest, the overlay is pretty butt! Only is land imagery and very grainy when barely zoomed in. I went through all the settings and found a blend of both the overlay and regular chart map.


----------



## miket (May 7, 2013)

Hello everyone. I have a Garmin 547xs w/Bluechart G2 but my issue that I am having and not sure if anyone of you also is that anything under 3ft of depth will not read and only blink and that is also while I am running or poling. Does anyone else have this same issue? I contacted Garmin and the person on the phone had no clue on the performance of the machine. She told me that it reads over 5ft which on an Ankona Copperhead I need something that will show me a depth of at least 1ft. The transducer is flushed with the bottom of the skiff so it looks fine to me. Does anyone have any suggestions? Also I did not know that in order to view the downVu you need to purchase a separate transducer for that option.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

I've never been on a boat that could read a depth below 1.5 ft. Do you have a thru-hull flush transducer or one mounted near the tab?


----------



## miket (May 7, 2013)

hferrell the transducer is mounted near the tabs.


----------

